# Want to Quit Part-Time Job



## Lilly_daddy (Jul 4, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone had any advice on this subject. I have a part time job that I'm actually at right now and I think it's about time I quit. I have had it for about three and a half years. I have no weekend time with My Daughter and I am thinking about telling my Wife that I think it's time she worked on the weekends so I can have some normalcy and finally have a Saturday with My Daughter. I want to be the Provider but how far can this go. My Wife says that when she gets her inheritence money from her Gramma that I can quit the job in December. I don't think I want to wait that long. Before we were in out own place the job was a bonus so I could save up and pay off a student loan I had and then save up for first/last month rent for an apartment but now I have to keep the job to pay the bills. After the car is paid off I will have no reason to work the two days a week extra on top of the mon-fri at my full time job. I would like her to be the one to work after that. I might feel better about her contribution to the finances plus it would make me feel better about her. I'm not sure she could do it though. She has not been full time since November 2004. She had a cleaning job for a couple of months in 2006 but I don't count that. I just don't want to work anymore part time hours. It's been too long already.


----------



## Lilly_daddy (Jul 4, 2009)

By the way when I said December I meant of 2010. She expects me to work for another year and a half.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Waiting to live your dreams upon grammy leaving her something.. may never happen. Grammy could live a long time and also she could get very sick and all her assets could disappear.
If you really want to quit, find ways to decrease your cost of living and you should be ok. 
I guess you could always get another part time job if things prove to be unworkable. Unskilled labor jobs are plentiful...
its the good paying jobs that are hard to find.
Try doing a budget for a month of all your spending ( total for the family) and see where you can cut corners.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think its insane that you are working that much. You need to learn to take care of yourself. She might get ticked off, but there's a line there and you're letting her walk all over you. You may want to look up codependency. and also work on your boundaries.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Being a stay at home mom is more stressful than any paid job I ever had. The kids are only young once, and it better for me to go into debt a little rather than slave over a parttime job that makes me cranky and irritable when I do get family time at home. Yet, my husband is pressuring me to earn a fulltime income so I can be less happy and less there for my kids. I work every weekend and it is making me miserable, because I miss every weekend activity. including the fireworks and 4th of July picnics. I am beginning to wonder if my sacrifices are too great. I want to build pleasant childhood memories for my kids. I am asking myself if they will remember me working weekends or spending family time with them.

I am not sure if any of that helped. Why not take a vacation day or two from your fulltime job, and get a break?


----------



## Lilly_daddy (Jul 4, 2009)

Well it is certainly nice to see that I am not completely alone on this front. My Wife's Gramma passed away on the Feb, 06 previous and she has to wait until next year to get the inheritence money. It's not important to me and I have told my Wife she can do whatever she wants with it. I never wanted to seem like the greedy hubby. I know she'll use it for bills or a down payment for a house because she really wants a place of our own. I know that my Wife genuinely wants the bills gone I just can't stand being away from my little girl on the weekends. I do have Saturdays with her before I go to bed for the day and then there's Sundays when I stay up all day but how long can I do this? Who Knows. I get people telling me all the time that I'm nuts for working like this and they can't believe I have done it for so long. I tell them I have a big red "S" on my chest. Sometimes it's a big lie and I would rather give it up but how can I. I have to be the provider.....no choice.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

I dont blame you for wanting to be home on the weekends. My husband works Fri-Sun.. 12 hr shifts..so hes home mon-thurs.. unless hes called in. I sometimes wished he worked mon-thrus and had to weekend off.. the weekends is when the family has all the cookouts and get togethers, and he misses most of them, he had to work on our son's 1st birthday.. and our anniversary.... I dont see how you have the energy to work as much as you do, you deserve a break.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

If you are working 7 days a week and she is home 7 days a week, I think it reasonable she work two weekends a month, at least. Then the other two weekends make that family time; cut back on spending somewhere. You gotta have a life too!


----------



## Lilly_daddy (Jul 4, 2009)

I really wish it were that easy. Right now we are pretty loaded with bills and it has become a neccessity for me to work this job. The thing is that the part-time job is so simple that I could do it in my sleep. It pays pretty well but I just hate the weekends away. Saturdays I can't spend the whole day with my Little Girl. We went away this week to the beach, weather was crap so we went to Niagara Falls instead. I loved it, best time was with My Daughter....the fact that I had the time to spend with her was the best part of the last five days. I just have to put my own needs aside for now and spend as much time with her as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H and I read a pretty good book called Smart Couples Finish Rich. it really helped us map out our priorities and notice what areas we were spending money on that were really not that important to us. It also helped us identify what was important to each other and what we both considered as worthwhile to spend money on. Luckily we agree on those things, but you'll have to work it out if you two like to spend money on different things.


----------



## Lilly_daddy (Jul 4, 2009)

Well right now the priorities are basically just getting ahead with things. I have a Car Loan that's up in March which is prety good and after that there will be extra money for bills which will take the load off me. That's why I wanted to quit my part-time job on the weekends so I could spend more time with my Daughter. My Wife told me that there would be a little more time left to work the second job and then I could quit in December. I would rather quit in March and spend the extra time with My Daughter on the weekends instead of a job that I won't need as much. I figured my Wife could work the weekends because we won't need as much money on weekends as before and I know that whatever job she gets won't be as much money as what I was making. I think she's afraid to work. I really don't want to do it anymore but I am perfectly able to do it physically. I have endurance like nobody else. I can stay up for two days at 37 years of age and have no problems working for a day and a half straight but does that mean I should have to?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Lilly_daddy said:


> I think she's afraid to work.


ya, i understand your wife there. i am in the process of looking for a job and its been so hard to motivate myself. I mean, who really wants to work? its hard to motivate oneself when someone else is willing to cover the bills.


----------



## Lilly_daddy (Jul 4, 2009)

I suppose if someone was willing to take care of all the financial aspects then it would force my wife to not want to go out there into the workforce. The Problem I have with that is My Wife wants to do the Home Business thing but she is the biggest procrastinator in the world and has even admitted to not finishing anything she starts. She has gone through three things already that she has not finished and it really pisses me off because I have to hear these ideas she has and I secretly want to tell her she will fail. I know she will eventually cease the idea and everything will be the same as it was before. I can't believe she actually wants to get pregnant before the end of the year and she still needs to lose at least 40lbs. I can't see her being able to do that either. She has the same track record with her business ideas than she does with dieting.....doesn't follow through when results don't come withing two weeks or less.


Thanks


----------



## Lilly_daddy (Jul 4, 2009)

Well there's been a recent development in the financial situation at home. Last Year when My Daughter was born My Wife started getting government cheques. Standard thing to get cheques from the Government for expenses for new babies. Well after the first cheque came in the mail My Wife realized that they had made an error and she knew this. she had filled out the information right and had stated she was married.....well they put down she was single hence the larger amounts There was contact made to advise of the error and they told her to keep the cheque and to send her information in to have the situation fixed abd they might have to keep a cheque to make up for the repayment of the error. My Wife knew perfectly what she was doing when she began to keep the cheques without any further contact on her part to have the situation remedied and proper amounts being issued to her for My Daughter.....oh and by the way My Wife considers the cheques she gets in the mail to be HERS simply because they have her name on them and not the fact that the money is suppose to be for my Daughter. I keep telling her that but she gets upset by it. 

So now there has been an adjustment to all the amounts issued to families and they require My Wife to send in her income tax so that they can make the adjustment for her. She's worried because they might make her re-pay the amount. I want so badly to get mad at My Wife for this because she put herself in this mess, she knew what she was doing and if I got mad at her because she put the entire family in this mess then I would be getting mad at her for nothing and I would be mean to her. Now she might have to get a job and inconvenience My Mother because she might have to leave My Daughter with her for an hour ot two until I get home from work. I hate this because it's her fault. Right now the thought of this sutuation pisses me off so much I just want to constantly tell her everyday how badly she screwed up. What I can't wrap my head around is the fact that she did this withough fear of the consequences and also that she didn't think of anyone else eventhough this was going to affect the family...not just her.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Everything I buy I do it for the kids. If your wife is a stay at home mom, I am sure she is spending the money with your daughter's best interest in mind. Some people don't see the government as a real personal entity, and it's easy to cheat them, and not feel a guilty conscience. I confess I collected unemployment checks, and didn't seriously search for a job during the 6 month period, because I wanted to stay home with our new baby. Currently, I am debating how to handle our income tax audit. Of course we are honest, but it is so tempting to spin things in our favor, by asking for penalties waived or pleading innocence.


----------



## Lilly_daddy (Jul 4, 2009)

My Wife Fraudulently took the extra Money knowing that it might come back to get her. There's nothing right about that. And as for the spending of the money for My Daughter.....she used it to spend on her friends weding because she was one of the bridesmaids and she using it for her parents 20th wedding anniversary party....now explain to me how that benefits My Daughter of how it's in her best interest.....Hmmmm.


----------

